# Kalender-Plugin



## WalterR (4. Mai 2003)

Hello Leute!

Ich suche für PS7 ein Plugin, damit ich Kalenderblätter erstellen kann.
Das Plugin sollte die Kalenderdaten (Monatsdaten) automatisch als Text erstellen.

Background: Ich möchte nämlich einen Fotokalender (50x75 cm) erstellen, und mir natürlich die manuelle Arbeit der Monatsdaten ersparen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
ciao
Walter


----------



## gcaruso (4. Mai 2003)

gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Bl4dE (4. Mai 2003)

davon hab ich noch nie was gehoert, musste bestimmt einzelne
kästel malen und dann unten ne zahl nei  anders könnte ich nich helfen


----------



## schmitzowitsch (4. Mai 2003)

ich denke das musst du schon auf die bewährte alte methode machen. von einem plug in für so etwas habe ich auch noch nie was gehört


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Mai 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir dieses Programm da weiter.

Mit dem Calendar Wizard können Sie mehrsprachige
Kalender mit frei wählbarer Anordnung und Darstellung
der Kalendermonate erstellen und als Grafik speichern.

Schritt für Schritt nehmen Sie einige Einstellungen
vor und passen den Kalender so an Ihre eigenen
Bedürfnisse an. Der fertige Kalender ist in weniger
als 5 Minuten einsatzbereit. Die fertigen Kalender
können Sie dann beliebig weiter bearbeiten.

* Der Download der Software ist kostenlos!


----------

